# new dsuny led controller 4 channels



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

hi...i have see that dsuny has launched a new led light fixture with a new controller

the new controller has 4 channels and 1% step with a lot of functions...

now, i want to order the freshwater version of this lamp

the problem is:

is their layout good for a freshwater plantedtank??

channel 1: 7 x 6500k
channel 2: 7 x 450nm royal blu
channel 3: 3x 12000k, 2x 660nm deep red, 2x 520nm green
channel 4: 7x 6500k

i dont like this layout, i think it is too much blu and red is not enough.. only 2 led for red...

@jeffkrol please,u already help me with the old model from dsuny.
can u look at this , and say me if this layout is good for grown plants or can u say me what i have to report them for a good customize 4 channels layout??

thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ficco said:


> hi...i have see that dsuny has launched a new led light fixture with a new controller
> 
> the new controller has 4 channels and 1% step with a lot of functions...
> 
> ...


Well 1) it is fine for plants 2)they really don't have their act together in terms of freshwater spectrum. I and others have dealt w/ this before....
With 4 channels they certainly could be more creative... 
good thing is the "stepping" improvements...
They will customize at your request (or they did)...


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

first, thanks for the reply, u are great always...
what do u mean about 2)??
anyways , yes they can customize at request..... do u think their new standard layout is good for plants???
i have a doubt about only 2 red and a lot of blue and whites...but if u say its good for a plantedtank ill order their layout....

or do u have a better layout choice for me for a customize request,jeff??

its in offer for 24 hours at $240 for 120cm version.... and i have only 8 hours left for to place the order, tomorrow ill pay it $329


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ficco said:


> first, thanks for the reply, u are great always...
> what do u mean about 2)??
> anyways , yes they can customize at request..... do u think their new standard layout is good for plants???
> i have a doubt about only 2 red and a lot of blue and whites...but if u say its good for a plantedtank ill order their layout....
> ...


Well since you asked..









The 3 "white" channels will average on full to about 9600K (ch1,2,4)..Adding the red will "warm" that channel.. You would probably never run the red at full.. well maybe not.. It does make for an interesting beginning and end to a day..


A few greens, or preferably cyan, could be interspersed in the 12000k channels.. but I don't know the pattern..











opps.. I see the numbers now..


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

ch 1 2 4 is 9600k at full ( how do u simulate or calculate this??? on BML i cant place 12000k led for simulate it)

if i full the red channel 3, whats the K of lamp with all 100%??
im asking this for to understand whats the K range of this layout... from 9600k to...??

with this layout we dont need for 450nm blue???? "whites" 3 channels have enough blue for plants?!
anyways, im right that only 2 red 660nm isnt enough for a good grown in freshwater plantedtank?!!?

cyan and greens in 12000k channel for what??? optimize the K colour or for plant grow quality spectrum?!

edit: this is a video about new controller:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJqOvIVcZP4

it has some preset mode, min 0:46 some rpeset mode for freshwater... slow acclimation, fast growth,vivid color?!? on min 0:52 we can read other 4 preset mode for vegetable and plants.....ehmm..... if ill customize it ill lost all this presets... i dont know if this presets are good or not.... all that i know is i dont like only 2 red 660nm for plants.... idroponic grown lamp has ratio red:blue 8:1 and their layout is all blue!!!! am i wrong?!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ficco said:


> ch 1 2 4 is 9600k at full ( how do u simulate or calculate this??? on BML i cant place 12000k led for simulate it)
> 
> if i full the red channel 3, whats the K of lamp with all 100%??
> im asking this for to understand whats the K range of this layout... from 9600k to...??
> ...


Cyan is a missing or seriously lacking component in LED's.. 
Unfortunately i is not a common "color" and it also is "faked" using a blue/green "hybrid" LED which still misses th cyan spectrum, just looks cyan..

Green is just for  a bit of "pop" on the plants. 

Most LED's @ 12000k are really just "colored" royal blues.. so RB is redundant..


The K value is simple additive/ratio math assuming equal output...
W/ the first one I did

(14/21 X 12000) + (7/21 X 3500) = 9167K.. 
Adding red will drop the k significantly..

Of course adding green also affects the ratio but it holds for the most part..

Point is to maximise output close to the color temp you prefer.. w/ room for adjustments.
These lights have a lot of extra power so even if you max all channels at a color temp you like.. you will then probably globally dim.. 

This is a rough est. of the whites and green.. I left out the red because it skews the graph so as to not be very useful:










Personally cyan is a necessary component of ALL led's but it is hard to quantify or convince most......... 

As an alternative, and if worried about blue or achieving a "cool" color temp one could just add RB to ch1 w/ the green/cyan..
You would have almost an infinite K range..........

Oh and another "tool"............
http://www.1023world.net/diy/spectra/

as to presets.. never really consider them much...Of course, like my monitors, all customized no "presets" allowed.. 
It might be interesting to see what the presets do w/ the custom spectrum... 

Oh and aquariums look terrible under hydroponic lights..


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

ok jeff thanks for to explain me all, i have ordered the lamp with their standard layout for to see and test how it perform with plants (doubts is in me always about that 2 red 600nm led only for panel) and i have order a complete set spare parts led with your layout..

11x 12000k
7x 3500k
7x 660nm
3x 505 cyan (they have it, i hope it isnt a modified blu+green led but a pure 500nm ca. led!) 
this is for x2 (two panels)

i think your layout perform well for plants... red is enough and we got a lot of royalblu from the "whites".. and with your layout with can play with a large K range for to simulate a real sunrise/moonshine colours..whe lost the moon effect at night,with your setup, but no problem, i dont need it and i dont like it!!
now, all i need is to resolder all leds for to switch to your setup, confiugre and balanced the controller to your setup if i dont like how their is going in my tank!

stay tuned for future news...
if u have some other things to add or to say, we have about 3 or 4 days for to change somethings before they send it!

thanks again and sorry all for my english!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ficco said:


> ok jeff thanks for to explain me all, i have ordered the lamp with their standard layout for to see and test how it perform with plants (doubts is in me always about that 2 red 600nm led only for panel) and i have order a complete set spare parts led with your layout..
> 
> 11x 12000k
> 7x 3500k
> ...


sounds like fun.. Just for reference, a 2 channel design I helped design..
http://youtu.be/lkq9rr8NQtc
And the pattern:
http://youtu.be/kHX1hosIgzE

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=533178&page=7


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

yes i know that topic, there are some my posts too in that thread.... and i already have a lamp from dsuny with that layout suggest by you... i want to test this new controller with 4 channells on another tank i have


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ficco said:


> yes i know that topic, there are some my posts too in that thread.... and i already have a lamp from dsuny with that layout suggest by you... i want to test this new controller with 4 channells on another tank i have


sorry I missed you. On a side note how is the first one working out? Jacko was getting a bit of an algae problem at first...


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

jacko has no co2 and few plants, the lamp is a very bright lamp, without the right co2 and ferts its normal to have algae problems...now he start with co2 and ferts, i have read some posts from him with gluts use too and i think he has resolve problems with algae, im not sure about this..... anyways my is going good, i dont have algae problems, tank is not a extreme platedtank but its with co2 and complete ferts protocol,the light is very good quality , no problem with plants about light


----------



## cpn (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ficco, sorry for hijacking this thread.

I have a 90cm planted tank and is considering the below light:
https://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&...oQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNE1sq1ECi0hsoHiBhVZd6q1XmPYVA

@jeffkrol: How would you modify such an LED configuration for a CO2 planted tank?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

cpn said:


> Hi ficco, sorry for hijacking this thread.
> 
> I have a 90cm planted tank and is considering the below light:
> https://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&...oQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNE1sq1ECi0hsoHiBhVZd6q1XmPYVA
> ...


I did post 2 ideas above. After looking at them again.. not my best ones.. 

Anyways here is a bit of practical theory regarding 4 channel design
My personal 4 channel runs 1)mixed whites (6500k & 3500 K in a 1:1 ratio)
2)deep red 3) cyan 4) royal blue and 6500k white in a 4:5 ratio


As to the DSunY I lean more towards a 
1)warm white channel channel
2)deep red (or mixed reds) 
3)blue/green/cyan
4)cool white 

Half of your diodes are in the 2 white channels so I would balance them around a color temp you enjoy.

Say you like the overall look of 5500k lighting. Starting w/ 3500k ww 
You would use 7000k in channel 4
(3500+7000)/2 = 5250 close enough.

Call this your primary light. 
The remaining 2 channels allow you to fine tune the color Temp and add missing spectrum or a boost to a particular part of the spectrum.

Then in ch 2 use reds (or reds and cyan NOT appealing but functional)

ch3 blues or blues and cyan (a more logical coupling)

SECOND DEsign would be a straight 
1)white (9color temp of your choice)
2)red
3)green
4)blue

This is good when you have uneven channels say 14 white plus 7 each of a color

so modification of second design to fit a 7:7:7:7 channel limit would be
1)white
2)red and white (4-660,3 3500k)
3)cyan and white (4 cyan 3-5000k)
4blue and white (4 royal blue 3 10000k)

The whites in the colored channels are a bit arbitrary w/ the consideration of "type"

Keep in mind you may never run all channels full all the time..

Which approach seems appealing to you (or any others who would like to chime in)?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Completely agree with Jeff. 

I followed the threads on choosing LED spectrum and worked out and bought close to what he is suggesting and equal amounts of each channel produce a nice rich balanced color. 

Fun to work with the different combinations possible. I imagine the DsunY controller is just as simple to work with as the LEDzeal controller so you can have fun choosing a spectrum that looks right to you.

I use my Hoppy PAR meter to estimate PAR on the tank and only need 50% of each channel so I have a lot of wiggle room choosing a spectrum. If you decide you like mostly one channel with small amounts of others you would still have plenty of light to get into algae trouble.


----------



## cpn (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jeff, thank you so much for your reply. I am an absolute noob when it comes to lighting let alone LED

Anyway, I try to read about color temperature but am still a little confused. Is 5500k more yellowish than say 6500k? I do not like the tank to look too yellowish so may be I should aim in the middle at about 6000k?

I checked with DSuny and realized the LED distribution across the channels are not even. I ask them to customise it for planted tank and here's what they have suggested:

Channel 1: 8 pcs 12000K white+1 pcs 6500K
Channel 2: 8 pcs 450nm+1 pcs 460nm
Channel 3: 13 pcs 660nm red
Channel 4: 9 pcs 6500K white

I would still like to have the sunrise and sunset features functional but I am not so bothered about the moonlight feature.
How can it be configured better?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

cpn said:


> Anyway, I try to read about color temperature but am still a little confused. Is 5500k more yellowish than say 6500k? I do not like the tank to look too yellowish so may be I should aim in the middle at about 6000k?


Forget the fact you are stuck w/ a "set" K because the whole point is to go WAY beyond that. My point was, say you shut ALL the colors off and want your remaining whites to be on full. Averaging a mix of K's would be your base color..
Using my example and for now just the whites.. You have an effective K of 7000 (crisp white AT 1/2 power i.e 35000K whites OFF) to 3500K (yellow white @ 1/2 power i.e 7000k Whites OFF)









Assuming 3500K leds fully on and 7000k's off Turning UP the 7000k will shift your color temp up higher and higher as you approach 7000k (but not TO 7000k) at full power. AT full power it is the average of the 2 (within reason)
SOO IF you want say 6500K as a base temp w/ the 2 channels of white on full you can do 1)3500K and 2)10000K.. Averaging 6750K AT FULL on both channels..
Again adj. one or the other down will shift the K in the direction of the one on full



cpn said:


> I checked with DSuny and realized the LED distribution across the channels are not even. I ask them to customise it for planted tank and here's what they have suggested:
> 
> Channel 1: 8 pcs 12000K white+1 pcs 6500K
> Channel 2: 8 pcs 450nm+1 pcs 460nm
> ...


Actually that doesn't make a lot of sense w/ 9 diodes why add one 6500k
I assume ch2 is their "moonlight" channel..

A different LED count on ch 3 makes no sense either.

Have them send you a layout w/ channel numbers on the LED's

One thing I found is 1) they don't like low K LED's and 2)cyan may be hard to get.. personally I'd skip green. most white LED's have a high component of green so it is redundant, and green LED's are terribly inefficient..White LED's have a cyan "gap"..

As to color this may help a bit.. a 4/3 mix of cool white/warm white LEDs
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=545113&page=17









Light you orig. posted:










BTW: They changed there channel pattern..


----------



## cpn (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for your advice! I have a clearer ideal now. I am checking with DSuny regarding the layout and the led available.

Operationally, what are the differences between your 2 designs?


----------



## cpn (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jeff, just received a reply from DSuny.

Channel 2 is moon light channel in software and channel 1 is to simulate [censored]noon light in software.

The reason why there are 13 diodes in channel 3 is because the red diodes is only 2.5V but blue is 3.5V. the technical need balance of voltage.

This is what they have suggested:

Channel 1: 9 pcs of warm white at 7000k temperature

Channel 2: 6 pcs of 450nm + 2pcs of 460nm + 1 pcs of pure 500nm cyan

Channel 3: 13 pcs of 660nm deep red

Channel 4: 9 pcs of cool white at 3500k temperature

What do you think?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

cpn said:


> Hi Jeff, just received a reply from DSuny.
> 
> Channel 2 is moon light channel in software and channel 1 is to simulate [censored]noon light in software.
> 
> ...


First, there is generally no need to balance voltage if they are using constant current drivers.. String voltage is irrelevant.. Makes me a bit suspicious as to the design.. Requires a large resistor Wat wise if th power supply is "standard" i.e 36V.. 
But anyways back to the design.. 
A "blue green moonlight is a fairly nice color (arguably better than just blue, but a personal opinion)








Second row 3rd column..
Maybe someone who uses this will chime in here. I don't bother w/ moonlight myself..
Your other alternative for ch 2 would be on the line of very high K white (10000plus and cyan) and maybe some royal blue.



> Channel 2: 6 pcs of 450nm + 2pcs of 460nm + 1 pcs of pure 500nm cyan


Alternate (since moonlight is technically white and you will be running this at a very low power level)
3= cyan, 3 =10000K 3= 450nm
Reasoning for this is to allow you to run this channel at a higher power w/out being overly blue..(FULL light would be all channel 100% but I'd guess both 2 and 3 would be 1/2 power or less in actuality. Not ideally 3 channel RGB but 2 channel RGBW CH 2,3 
This will be your choice on what color you would like blue to be..IF you are only allowed one channel for moonlight (it would be the program's choice) I guess this would be fine.. 
I use royal blue's in my builds currently more out of habit but I've always run a blue white channel (rb/10000k or rb/6500k, works for me) 
ONE of any color is silly btw..

RB/10000K white in an early build;









Picture it duller.. and w cyan tones.. 
In an attempt to photoshop a white/blue/cyan moonlight (warning I believe it is more flattering than this may present):


----------



## cpn (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks again for your detailed explanation. I think I will go with this layout:

Channel 1: 9 pcs of warm white at 7000k temperature

Channel 2: 3 pcs of 450nm + 3 pcs of 10000k + 3 pcs of 500nm cyan

Channel 3: 13 pcs of 660nm deep red

Channel 4: 9 pcs of cool white at 3500k temperature


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

cpn said:


> Thanks again for your detailed explanation. I think I will go with this layout:
> 
> Channel 1: 9 pcs of warm white at 7000k temperature
> 
> ...


I'm bnot seeing any problems.. "white only" is (7000+3500)/2 = 5250
running channels 2 and 3 in different proportions will cool or warm the tank accordingly..

Running ch4 and 3 will give a good solid red to red/gold sunset sunrise..

Please post followups..


----------



## cpn (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! Sure, I will post a follow up once my tank is set up in a few months time.


----------



## dapug (Apr 10, 2015)

@cpn, did you get your tank set up?

With all this talk about not liking their default config for freshwater, and changing preferences, are you guys saying you would buy this DSunY unit and then swap out the LED's for others?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-t6R61LnwI

It's pretty easy, and suitable LED's are all over ebay, so easy to get too.

I have been debating whether to buy the DSunY or build my own completely from scratch with superior drivers and my own controller. Fun... but more work. Maybe DSunY would be a good starting point, with a controller that is 'good enough' for now, yet the whole thing can be customized with some DIY love.


----------

